# lost for words



## falconbridge (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi all,

New to this site, and it says I should 'introduce myself'. I'm having a few issues and decided to google around and found this site. 

As much as I am struggling at the moment, reading some of your posts the excruciating sadness, loneliness, confusion and frustration from all sorts of issues is heart breaking. . . .ok I'm probably reading the most negative of posts, but some have me lost for words at what some people go through. 

If nothing else it's good to know my issues are not unique, and in many respects almost 'normal', so just wanted to say a broad thank you to those who have shared and contributed in a public place so others, sometimes years later, can benefit from your sharing. 

Regards,


----------



## ZedZ (Feb 6, 2017)

Falconbridge...

I'm new also....till trying to get my thoughts together....


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

@falconbridge -- you'll find that many of the posts are "negative" as many people come here for support and help, as I guess that you have. But you'll find many positive comments on them by people like myself, who have made it through the most difficult times and have lived to tell the tale, and many of whom have much happier stories now.


----------

